# Interview With Halloween Horror Nights Entertainment Writer and Show Director



## relics (Oct 28, 2009)

*HauntersDigest.com Interview With Halloween Horror Nights Entertainment Writer and Show Director Michael Aiello!*

One of the best event’s to happen during the Halloween season is in Orlando Florida and it’s called Halloween Horror Nights. For the month of October, Universal Studios Orlando let’s out it’s darker side and scares the hell out of their guest with this truly wicked and fun event. As a former Floridian, it’s one of the things that I miss going to every season, but has me thinking of purchasing a plane ticket for a quick weekend getaway. That’s why I’m very excited to say that we were able to arrange an interview with Entertainment Writer and Show Director for Universal Orlando Resort, Micheal Aiello. He was kind enough to take time out of his schedule to discuss his work with Halloween Horror Nights and what it takes to design and produce such a mammoth event each season.

*Read The Full Article Here: http://bit.ly/c5X9Xj*


----------

